# Just ordered some Monte No. 2's



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, after months of debating on whether to take the ISOM plunge, I finally did it. I ordered about half a box of Monte No. 2's. I wanted to keep my first purchase small to minimize the blow in case the worst case scenario happens.

I'm already having a slight buyer's remorse, as money is tight these days and I have about 100 NC SCHIP-panic buy sticks staring at me. What I need from you guys is to reassure me that it's worth every penny. :wof:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

You made the right choice. I think I am going to pull the trigger on some ISOMs this week even though I should be stocking up for SCHIP.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Let us know how you like them. Monte







is one of my faves.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Perfect choice!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

They are a benchmark. Incredibly flavourful, enjoy them.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

If something does happen, most repuatable sights (And I can only think of 3) will send you a replacement. A buddy of mine ordered a box of No.2 a couple of years ago. 3 months later, still nothing. We figured someone was smoking really good! They sent him another box within a week.


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, I feel better about my purchase this morning. I think I'm going to have to smoke a lot more NCs this summer to make room in the humi for ISOMs. This is very exciting, it's as if I'm starting all over again.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When you smoke one write a review in the review section..would love to read it


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

You could do a LOT worse than Montecristo for your first Cuban purchase :tu

Also, as said, if "the worst" happens, any legitimate vendor (there are about 10 I know) will replace the shipment.

And yes, please do write a review when you smoke one!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

enjoy enjoy enjoy wish I had one.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great choice


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice pickup, these are on my "to try" list for sure


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> When you smoke one write a review in the review section..would love to read it


Oh for sure, this would be my first ISOM bigger than a petit corona size. I have to see if my camera is in working order to take some pics as well.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Cheroot said:


> Oh for sure, this would be my first ISOM bigger than a petit corona size. I have to see if my camera is in working order to take some pics as well.


A very tasty smoke. You will probably like them a lot. I am a wee bit concerned for you though; there is a tendency to not look back once you take the plunge into the world of ISOM cigars. OTOH, I find the variety of NC and CC smokes never bores me. Enjoy!


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

donp said:


> A very tasty smoke. You will probably like them a lot. I am a wee bit concerned for you though; there is a tendency to not look back once you take the plunge into the world of ISOM cigars. OTOH, I find the variety of NC and CC smokes never bores me. Enjoy!


I am worried about that too. At least in the beginning, I am considering smoking the NCs everyday and saving the ISOMs for special moments. In the midst of all this, my briar pipe and tobacco that I bought last year are smoking better than ever. Thank goodness that good weather is right around the corner.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I have had a few that were great


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Unfortunatley only you can decide if it's worth it to you.
Would it be worth it to me? YOU BET. To others? I can't speak for anyone else's taste.
I do hope you'll enjoy them for what they are; different. Not better, just different. Forget about this "forbidden fruit" crap and just enjoy them for everything they are. Good cigars.
Cigars aren't better because you can't buy them where you live. That only makes them harder to get. People get misguided due to the "mystique" that some poeple associate with them- that's crazy. They're just cigars that some people (myself included) prefer.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your first pick up on the Dark Side. I bet you will be very happy with the Monte #2's. I picked up a box of No 1's at LBDM last night from Sept 06 (!) and smoked one on the drive home and it was great.

Let them sit to get them back to ideal form and lets see a review, again, hard to go wrong with the Montes.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

MC2s are one of my favorite cigars. Enjoy. :tu


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

Woohoo, I got the shipment few days ago, and it only took nine days for delivery. Everything looks legit, but I was hoping to get some confirmations from the CC gurus here. How do they look?




























I'm excited! Will fire up the first one in a week. I want to thank everyone for their helpful comments.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheroot said:


> I am worried about that too. At least in the beginning, I am considering smoking the NCs everyday and saving the ISOMs for special moments. In the midst of all this, my briar pipe and tobacco that I bought last year are smoking better than ever. Thank goodness that good weather is right around the corner.


That's the way I do it! Monte #2's were my first CC purchase as well.

I didn't have the urge to abandon all my NC's but keep a few CC's that I like to mix in. There are some NC's I enjoy just as much and consider them a treat just like some of my favorite ISOM's.


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> There are some NC's I enjoy just as much and consider them a treat just like some of my favorite ISOM's.


That's good to know. If you don't mind me asking, which NCs are they? And do they have similar flavor profile to the cubans?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice smoke. enjoy them


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheroot said:


> That's good to know. If you don't mind me asking, which NCs are they? And do they have similar flavor profile to the cubans?


I don't think my fav NC's have the same flavor profiles of the CC's I like. Of course I haven't tried as many CC's as NC's.

I really enjoy all the Illusione cigars - especially the 2 and 88. I'm smoking an hl now and it is excellent. I also like the Tats, just had a Cojonu 2003 a couple days ago and it would be WAY up there as far as the best cigars I've had. The Liga Privada #9 is another one I really enjoy!

In the ISOM's I've had there is a common taste that is hard to describe for me, I think I've heard it called the Cuban "zing". There's a smoothness in them that I really enjoy. I love the Jose L Piedra Cremas for the taste as well as the price and the Monte #2's are excellent. The HDM Sir Winston is another excellent smoke.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheroot said:


> ...How do they look?


I'm far from a guru... but they look awesome to me 

Enjoy.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

A very good purchase Cheroot. I made a similar transaction a while ago, and absolutely love em. Happy smoking, and as you said yourself..."the warm weather is just around the corner".


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

You will definitely not regret your purchase once you put the foot of your first No.2 up to your nose. I felt the exact same way while I was waiting on my first box of Monte No. 5's. I quickly realized that as far as my buck goes, there are very few big name ISOM's that aren't worth the purchase.

Next up on your list should be a box of RASS.  I think they'll run you roughly 5.50 - 6.50 a stick.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Monti 2's.....Ahhhhh I can remember.
I think a 10ct. box was my first "box" purchase. many many ago. I think I still have 1 left.
I have been eyeballin them lately since the euro has not been doing so well.
What you may find is that you save a bundle of money going "this" route. I know the last time I saw the prices of NC's (a month or so ago) I was floored at how expensive things are.


Enjoy and welcome....


----------



## penguinva (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheroot said:


> That's good to know. If you don't mind me asking, which NCs are they? And do they have similar flavor profile to the cubans?


 *Great pickup - enjoy yourself!!!! Haven't had a lot of experience with cc's but the nc's that have come the closest IMO are the DPG My Father and Mi Barrio, especially the My Father Lancero - they have the smooth, creamy flavor with hints of flower & fruit I've found with the cc's I've had. Another that is close is the Cubao Lancero - funny thing it's another DPG cigar.*


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

penguinva said:


> *Great pickup - enjoy yourself!!!! Haven't had a lot of experience with cc's but the nc's that have come the closest IMO are the DPG My Father and Mi Barrio, especially the My Father Lancero - they have the smooth, creamy flavor with hints of flower & fruit I've found with the cc's I've had. Another that is close is the Cubao Lancero - funny thing it's another DPG cigar.*


I was under the impression Cubao was Eric and Eddie's blend? It's manufactured in Pepin's factory but it isn't his blend, is it?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

krevo81 said:


> I was under the impression Cubao was Eric and Eddie's blend? It's manufactured in Pepin's factory but it isn't his blend, is it?


The Cubao is a Pepin blend, yes.

@the OP
Enjoy those Montes - when they're good, they're gooood :ss


----------

